# Install Prices...



## highlife77 (Oct 21, 2005)

What do you charge to install a Toilet...Dishwasher...Sink & Disposal...Bath Vanity...I'm wondering about Missouri prices I have a guy that wants everything broke down. Most of the time I just figure how long it will take and how much I'm worth a day. Thanks for the help, Yall.....:blink:


----------



## mahlere (Aug 6, 2006)

highlife77 said:


> What do you charge to install a Toilet...Dishwasher...Sink & Disposal...Bath Vanity...I'm wondering about Missouri prices I have a guy that wants everything broke down. Most of the time I just figure how long it will take and how much I'm worth a day. Thanks for the help, Yall.....:blink:


so do the same thing - figure out how long each task will take and multiply it by what you normally due.

if I did break it down for a customer, and we usually don't, I can assure you that the broken down prices, when added together, will equal more than the total install price we quoted them.


----------



## Double-A (Jul 3, 2006)

Is this new construction? Remodel? Did you do the rough-in? Did he do the rough-in?


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

Why bother? The guy is picking you apart and the only aspects of the job that you will get will be your low bids. Your breakout is only going to cost you more time=money.

Dear Mr. *****

This is a letter of intent to retract our previous proposal...........


----------



## JamesNLA (Jun 2, 2006)

> Dear Mr. *****
> 
> This is a letter of intent to retract our previous proposal...........


LOL, That is so funny!!!

As for this
"What do you charge to install a Toilet...Dishwasher...Sink & Disposal...Bath Vanity..."

Toliet: 250-350
DW: 175 W/O electrical
Sink:...top mount$400(w/fausset)
Disposal: 75
Bath vanity, from rough - 350

Total: $1350
1 full day, maybe 1 1/2 days
My hourly is 90.


If I bust ass, and get it done in 8 hrs that's $168 per hour.
If it takes 12 hrs (1.5 days) that's $112.50 per hour.

If asked for one total, it would be around a grand. 

The way I get my numbers is take 90 per hour
and guesstimate each aspect of the job. I usually go a little long and that covers my driving and trips up and down stairs as well as clean up.


Usually I like to give one price for everything, that way I don't have H/O or GC breathing down my neck to hurry up. I work at my own pace and break whenever I want. Sometimes I have to spend 10 min or so talking to a past or potential customer. When on hourly talking with another customer will be sure to piss of the current client. 

If you are not really a plumber and don't have much experience doing this sort of work, but think you can, don't make your client pay for your inexperience. You won't get referrals. Which is the other half of a project.


----------



## highlife77 (Oct 21, 2005)

Thanks for all the advise guys...this is a remodel job and all plumbing is in good shape....I will not break this job down I'll just give him the bid in writing and if thats not enough he can.....you know!!!!


----------



## cmvsap (Jan 8, 2007)

*whats up with him..*

he sounds like a pain in the ass..:furious: 
something like that by youreself is about a days work + materials for one guy..
In mass. thats about $600. to $800. without fixtures..
take youre total and divide to each on and make each one the same price..:sad: 






uote=highlife77;167303]What do you charge to install a Toilet...Dishwasher...Sink & Disposal...Bath Vanity...I'm wondering about Missouri prices I have a guy that wants everything broke down. Most of the time I just figure how long it will take and how much I'm worth a day. Thanks for the help, Yall.....:blink:[/quote]


----------

